# Weird noise from psu...



## Zurb (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi I have a problem when I stress my computer ( both gfx and cpu )  example 3dmark 
I get a whineing noise from my psu. It has been that way all since I changed my gfx from a 9800 se to a x800 xl ....  
The psu is a 350W:
single 12V rail @ 18A  
3,3V @ 28A 
5V @ 40A

I heard it could have something to do with a filter in my psu   
Can I fix it? Is it dangerous? If i can´t fix it what´s the best powersupply for <100€ I can get?


----------



## gerrynicol (Nov 24, 2005)

You may need to up the wattage a bit, also go for a bit more amperage on the 12v line.

www.kustompcs.co.uk
OCZ Technology ModStream 450W PSU *Sale at the momment* £62.28


Tagan EasyCon 480-U15 PSU £66.98  

Gerry


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2005)

it could be that the sensor in your psu for the fan is acctivating when the psu gets hot (when running 3dmark) so maybe a noisy fan because eating more power for the gfx card?


----------



## gerrynicol (Nov 25, 2005)

Can you list all your hardware, I mean everything down to usb printer if you have one.  Then we can see how much juice you are using and how much you may need.  

Cheers

Gerry.


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 25, 2005)

u are running the bare minum psu for the x800 u should buy a 500 w or higher if u have a lot of componentshttp://www.sapphiretech.com/en/productfiles/21brochure.pdf
that is only the pro but the higher the card the more voltage it


----------



## Zurb (Nov 25, 2005)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> Can you list all your hardware, I mean everything down to usb printer if you have one.  Then we can see how much juice you are using and how much you may need.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gerry.




Okey... 

CPU amd athlon 64 (s754) 2800+ 1,8Ghz  @  2,4 Ghz 1,65
MOBO Abit Kv8-pro 3rd-eye 
RAM 2 sticks 512 ( a-data and elixir ) 
FDD 1 * ????????
HDD 1 * western digital 160gb ide
      1 * Maxtor diamondmax maxline 3 250gb sata 
OPTICAL 1 * cd burner LG 
            1 * cd/dvd burner Samsung 
Fans 3 * 80mm
       3 * 120 mm
       1 * 60mm 
Lights 1* Dont know what it´s called but it has 3 uv diodes in it 
         2* cold cathode uv

mouse logitech mx1000 usb
keyboard logitech (ordinary... no media keyboard) 

I´ve tried some calculators for dimensioning the psu and came up to ~400W 

Thankfull for answers


----------



## Zurb (Nov 25, 2005)

gerrynicol Thanks for the advice much cheaper than here in finland (i think) 
Does anyone know where to find currency values (up to date) on the net ?  £ - € 
Tried google but nothing useful came up


----------



## gerrynicol (Nov 25, 2005)

I get a little over 350 watts your using at the momment, go for a good quality 400 - 500w supply with plenty amperage on the 12v line and youll be fine.

Gerry.


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 26, 2005)

go here http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html it is up- to date


----------



## Steven B (Nov 26, 2005)

look at the ocz powerstream 420 watter.


----------



## gerrynicol (Nov 26, 2005)

DR Death,

Um thats a currency calculation page!


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 26, 2005)

yes but it tells u the rates to ... if that is what u are looking for


----------



## gerrynicol (Nov 26, 2005)

oops I just read the other posts, my bad lol.

Gerry.


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 26, 2005)

lol


----------



## Zurb (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks
Can someone explain atx 2.1 and 1.3 for me :cunfused:
I tried reading on the internet... but it didn´t make much sense to me

Thanks


----------



## Zurb (Nov 28, 2005)

Velocity said:
			
		

> it could be that the sensor in your psu for the fan is acctivating when the psu gets hot (when running 3dmark) so maybe a noisy fan because eating more power for the gfx card?



Forgot to reply
I dont think so ,I recognize fan noise (I have plenty, and I tried switching the fan to full constantly). Can you think of anything else it could be ?
The sound is high frequent.... Dont know how to explain it...

Anyway thanks for the answer


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 28, 2005)

how old is the psu


----------



## Zurb (Nov 29, 2005)

The psu is one year old +- 1 month


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 29, 2005)

I guess they just don't make Power supplies like they used to. So many PSUs seem to last only half a year to maybe two. I have a 75 watt from a computer that is nearly eight years old.  The computer has been booted up nearly everyday since I bought it, and I have never had a single problem.  I guess it could just be that higher performance parts just don't last as long though.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 24, 2005)

Zurb said:
			
		

> Forgot to reply
> I dont think so ,I recognize fan noise (I have plenty, and I tried switching the fan to full constantly). Can you think of anything else it could be ?
> The sound is high frequent.... Dont know how to explain it...
> 
> Anyway thanks for the answer


I had that also, I cupped my hand over the rear power supply fan for like 5 minutes and haven't had a problem since, I felt like Moses..


----------

